
Amazon Web Services: Clouded by Duplicate Content - michaelfairley
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/amazon-web-services-creator-of-mass-duplicate-content
======
arantius
There is, however, a proper solution to this problem:

[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/02/specify-y...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/02/specify-
your-canonical.html)

Or even simpler, if you're going to go reconfiguring apache, just set up your
virtual hosts right, so that only the name you want to use is actually used.

